# The Two Hoots Dishcloth



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

TWO HOOTS DISHCLOTH

With 5mm needles, cast on 38 sts

Rows 1  4 K
Row 5: k4, p30, k4
Row 6: K
Row 7: k4, p30, k4
Row 8: K
Row 9: k4, p30, k4
Row 10: K
Row 11: K4, p5, k8, p4, k8, p5, k4
Row12: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 13: K4, p5, c4b, c4f, p4, c4b, c4f, p5, k4
Row 14: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 15: K4, p5, k8, p4, k8, p5, k4
Row 16: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 17: K4, p5, k8, p4, k8, p5, k4
Row 18: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 19: K4, p5, k8, p4, k8, p5, k4
Row 20: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 21: K4, p5, c4b, c4f, p4, c4b, c4f, p5, k4
Row 22: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 23: K4, p5, k1, p2, k2, p2, k1, p4, k1, p2, k2, p2, k1, p5, k4
Row 24: K9, p1, k2, p2, k2, p1, k4, p1, k2, p2, k2, p1, k9
Row 25: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 26: K4, p5, k8, p4, k8, p5, k4
Row 27: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 28:K4, p5, c4b, c4f, p4, c4b, c4f, p5, k4
Row 29: k9, p8, k4, p8, k9
Row 30: k4, p30, k4
Row 31: K
Row 32: k4, p30, k4
Row 33: K
Row 34: k4, p30, k4
Row 35: K
Row 36: k4, p30, k4
Row 37: K
Rows 38  41 K

Cast off and weave in ends.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow, thanks..that is so pretty. Is that cotton? Also, saw thread on here saying that people weren't familiar with hand knit dishcloths in the UK. Did you learn about them from KP? 
I'm going to be making this one for sure.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting; I have a dear friend who loves Owls this will be perfect for her!


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

daralene said:


> Wow, thanks..that is so pretty. Is that cotton? Also, saw thread on here saying that people weren't familiar with hand knit dishcloths in the UK. Did you learn about them from KP?
> I'm going to be making this one for sure.


Yes I did learn about them through KP but I use the patterns to make squares for blankets to use up odd balls of yarn and then donate them to charity.

Ann


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing. My 12 year old daughter loves owls. Maybe I can get her to help with the dishes more often if I make a dishcloth. LOL


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thirty-eight stitches, just the same as for the back of a small doggie sweater or pair of fingerless/texting gloves as well!

Thanks so for the pattern. Because they're not just for dishes any more, I really love to collect dishcloth patterns.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovem,can't wait to get started.Always looking for new patterns for dishcloths,thanks bunches. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for posting, this is a really cute pattern.


----------



## Luvsdogs (Apr 2, 2012)

AWESOME! I've started to collect the various patterns for dishcloths to knit for friends. This is a great one to add to my stash.
Many thanks -


----------



## SusanYEngland (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you. I can't wait to make a few.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

Two Hoots Dishcloth

What did I miss? What goes on between row 1 and row 5?

Gandy


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

GANDY said:


> Two Hoots Dishcloth
> 
> What did I miss? What goes on between row 1 and row 5?
> 
> Gandy


row1-4: Knit


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

GANDY said:


> Two Hoots Dishcloth
> 
> What did I miss? What goes on between row 1 and row 5?
> 
> Gandy


Rows 1 - 4 are K or garter stitch


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love to collect dishcloth patterns as well, so thank you very much for sharing,


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern, I really like making towels and also love your idea of knitting them all together to make a blanket!


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

What weight of yarn and needle size :?:


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. You did a great job


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much Ann...this is generous and darling.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you so much for the neat pattern!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that pattern. I enjoy making dishcloths and am always looking for new designs to add to my list. This one seems easy enough to make so I will make it when I get some more cotton yarn.


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

The dishcloth square is just so cute. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Jobeau said:


> What weight of yarn and needle size :?:


I would imagine that you could make the square with any size yarn you like to use and the appropriate size needles. Lots of crafty hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

alpajem said:


> Jobeau said:
> 
> 
> > What weight of yarn and needle size :?:
> ...


Quite right Essie, I used UK DK yarn and 5mm needles, only because that is the yarn I use most for other projects and I am using up left overs.

Ann


----------



## Jobeau (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,guess I will just have play with knitcrosheen.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

thanks for that. i have decided to use discloth patterns to knit baby blankets. i presume they are all more or less the same size. i don't think we knit dishcloths here in the uk for the purpose of washing dishes.


----------



## ann neal (Jul 5, 2011)

sylviaelliott said:


> thanks for that. i have decided to use discloth patterns to knit baby blankets. i presume they are all more or less the same size. i don't think we knit dishcloths here in the uk for the purpose of washing dishes.


That is what I use them for there are some wonderful free designs on the Ravelry site and I am themeing the blanket squares I use. The last blanket was nursery related pictures and the current one is The Two Hoots plus garden and insect squares + a girl and boy. Will post pictures when I have completed.

Ann


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

ann neal said:


> sylviaelliott said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for that. i have decided to use discloth patterns to knit baby blankets.
> ...


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

oh, yes please, let's see them finished.


----------

